# Flea Market finds



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Took the wife to the flea market on Sunday. Of course I was looking for tractor stuff.

I found a Imperial tow behind spreader in unused condition for $10.00 and bought it. I don't think I will use it too much, but for a toy for my tractor, I could not pass it up.

While I was there, I saw a nice little Simplicity tractor. I can't remember the model number but the guy said it was a 1967 and ran. It was very small but was built rugged. Maybe a 34" deck with original paint. The guy said I could have it for $200.

If the wife was not with me I probably would have bought it!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Moral of the story? Leave the wife home!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I DISAGREE with sixchows.

If you don’t bring her, ANYTHING you bring home is wrong, and you will be
accused of having bought something “We didn’t need”.
Now if you spot something you want, you run back to where she is, 
Buy her what SHE wants, THEN take her over to what you want and buy it.

This way it cost’s twice as much, but you can use this tactic over and over 
again and you will not be reminded countless times about buying something
“You should never have bought”


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
OK that makes sense.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wasn't that Mother's Day? Probably had a little more to do with the reason that you don't have it at your house now.   
Should have went to the mall first, then to the auction. She would have been a little more "pleased" with your wants and needs. 

:furious:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Truth be told, I really didn't need it and the price I would have paid (not talking money) would have been too high. 

I used aegt5000's method when I bought the imperial spreader. And bought her a ceramic elf.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Truth be told, I really didn't need it and the price I would have paid (not talking money) would have been too high.
> 
> I used aegt5000's method when I bought the imperial spreader. And bought her a ceramic elf. *


Smart move Ed:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That's using the ole' psycology Ed!   :thumbsup:


----------

